#  Schulmedizin >  Chirurgische Sprechstunde >   nächste Woche OP und nur noch Panik hab >

## Kunterbunt

Hallo,
auch ich bin neu hier und sollte mich eigentlich vorstellen. da ich aber seit einigen Tagen nur noch aus Panik bestehe kriegich leider nicht viel auf die Reihe. Am 1.8. ist es also nach Jahren des Leidens soweit, meine Gebärmutter wird entfernt. Und anstatt mich zu freuen endlich keine Schmerzen mehr zu haben bestehe ich nur nochaus Panik vor der Narkose. Mein Umfeld ist da auch nicht gerade hildreich, da kommen dann so kommis iwe stell dich nicht so an, was hast du für einProblem oder heute biste dir eigentlich sicher das du noch wach wirst, also alles sehr hilfreich ummeine Panik in den Griff zu bekommen. Hinzu kommt das ich letzten Donnerstag eigentlich meine Menstruation hätte bekommen müssen, aber Pustekuchen, acuh das macht mich wahnsinnig. Hatte zwar heute etwas Geschmiere aber das wars dann. Schwanger kann ich eigentlich nicht sein, hab schon zwei tests gemacht die beide negativ waren. Die Ärztin imKrankenhaus meinte bei der Voruntersuchung das ich eine Zyste am Eierstock hätte und es so aussehe als ob die auch nicht mehr vollständig funktionieren würden. Obs daran liegt oder meine Panik meinen Körper so beeinflusst? Villeicht kann mir jemand von euch einen Rat geben was ich machen soll, sonst hab ich vor Freitag noch einen Nervenzusammenbruch. 
Ulrike

----------


## Küken

Halli hallo Ulrike, 
erst einmal herzlich Willkommen hier. 
Ich kann dir nicht wirklich weiter helfen, aber die Reaktionen deines Umfeldes finde ich unmöglich. Fühl dich gedrückt. Ich denke hier werden dir einige weiterhelfen können. Ansonsten kann ich dir aber sagen wo du Damen mit Gebärmutterentfernung findest, die dir auf jedenfall weiterhelfen können.  
Lg küken

----------


## Sunflowers

Guten Morgen Ulrike, 
erstmal möchte ich dich hier herzlich Willkommen heißen und dir viel Spaß im Forum wünschen. 
Nun zu deinem Beitrag. Ich kann deine Angst vor der OP gut nachvollziehen und ich würde sagen, es gibt kaum jemanden der keine Angst vor eine Vollnarkose hat. Wie dein Umfeld darauf reagiert finde ich daneben, denn sie sollten dir zuhören und versuchen dir deine Angst zu nehmen. 
Was deine ausgebliebene Menstruation angeht, würde ich sagen, dass dein Stress/deine Angst dafür die Ursache sein könnte. Der Körper reagiert in solchen Situationen oft so. Jedenfalls ist das so immer bei mir. 
Ich bin Muskelkrank und jeder Eingriff mit Vollnarkose ist ein Risiko für mich, aber ich habe 1990 zwei große 9 stündigen Operationen hinter mich bringen müssen, die zum Glück sehr gut überstanden wurden. Ein paar Jahre danach hatte ich noch ein paar Operationen, die zwar nur knapp 60 Minuten gingen, aber auch hier bekam ich eine Vollnarkose. Diese waren für mich im nachhinein nicht ganz einfach zu verkraften, aber auch das habe ich gut weggesteckt. Was ich dir damit sagen möchte ist, deine OP wird für dich schneller beendet sein als du denken kannst. Sobald du deine Augen öffnest, fragst du dich, ob das schon alles war. Denn dir kommt es so vor, als seist du gerade erst eingeschlafen.  :Smiley:  Du brauchst wirklich keine Angst vor der Narkose zu haben, denn du wirst während des gesammten Eingriffs von dem Anästhesisten beobachtet und sobald irgendeine kleine Auffälligkeit sein soll, wird etwas dagegen unternommen. Was aber doch sehr selten vorkommt, denn du wirst ja vor dem Eingriff durchgecheckt, damit der Narkosearzt über die Art der Narkose entscheiden kann.
Dein Eingriff dauert auch bestimmt nicht so lange, wie meiner. Oder? 
Freue dich auf die Zeit danach, wenn du endlich deine Beschwerden los bist und die Tage geniessen kannst. 
Mit deinem Umfeld würde ich bis nach der OP gar nicht mehr über deine Ängste sprechen und wenn sie wieder dumme Sprüche ablassen, dann höre weg. Sollte irgendwann jemand von ihnen auch einmal Angst vor einer OP haben, dann erinnere dich und haue ihnen diese Sprüche auch mal an den Kopf.  :Zwinker:  Wie werden sie wohl reagieren? 
Alles Gute! 
Sandra

----------


## Patientenschubser

> ...Wie dein Umfeld darauf reagiert finde ich daneben, denn sie sollten dir zuhören und versuchen dir deine Angst zu nehmen. ...

 Ist euch schon mal der Gedanken gekommen das die Angehörigen vll auch Panik/ Angst vor dem Eingriff haben?
Angst davor ein paar Tage ohne den geliebten Menschen zu Hause zu bringen?
Angst vor dem was vll geschehen könnte? 
Mein Tipp an Dich Kunterbunt, redet mit den Ärzten, dem Chirurgen/ Frauenarzt, dem Anästhesisten.
Lasst Euch (ggf noch mal) erklären was bei der OP gemacht wird, wie die Narkose wirkt.
Nur wenn man etwas genau weiß nimmt einem das die Angst vor dem Ereignis.
Sprecht über die Angst/ Panik bei diesem Gespräch, das ist sehr wichtig. 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## Sunflowers

Sicherlich haben auch die Angehörigen Angst um sie, aber das äußert man anders und nicht mit den Worten "stell dich nicht so an, was hast du für einProblem oder heute biste dir eigentlich sicher das du noch wach wirst". Da redet man miteinander! Die Dinge jemanden um die Ohren zu hauen, sind nicht hilfreich und schon gar nicht beruhigend! 
Würdest du soetwas zu deinen Angehörigen sagen? Wie würdest du dich fühlen, wenn du das zu hören bekommst?! Sicher cool, oder?

----------


## Teetante

Wenn ich eine Op vor mir hätte und mein Mann würde so reagieren, wie oben beschrieben, dann hätte ich da allerdings ein Problem mit. Man kann solche Aussagen doch auch beruhigender vermitteln und muß dem Menschen, der operiert werden soll, nicht noch zusätzlich Angst machen mit solchen Sprüchen!

----------


## Patientenschubser

Ich kenne Angehörige und Patienten zur Genüge und weiß wie zum Teil un-/ irrational reagiert werden kann! 
Manchmal können Angehörige (scheinbar) einfach nicht anders reagieren, das liegt wohl in der Natur jedes einzelnen.
Oder die Angst -siehe oben- ist einfach so groß und man traut sich nicht sich Gegenseitig die Wahrheit zusagen.
Deswegen ist der erste Schritt es müssen beide Seiten miteinander reden!
Der Patient und seine Angehörige und dann zusammen mit den behandelten Ärzte.
Nur so können beide Seiten ihre Ängste abbauen. 
Das man als Patient bei solchen Reaktionen ein Problem damit haben darf habe ich nie bestritten, oder?
Deswegen kam von mir der Tipp mit dem Arztgespräch!

----------


## Sunflowers

Darf ich mal fragen, weshalb du so aggressiv drauf bist?  
Kunterbunt wird schon mit ihren Ärzten geredet haben, gehe ich schwer davon aus, denn in ein paar Tagen findet die OP statt. Auch nehme ich an, dass die Angehörigen bereits Gespräche mit den Ärzten gehabt haben.  
Ich jedenfalls, finde diese Reaktion des Umfelds fehl und wollte ihr etwas Zuspruch leisten und die Angst etwas nehmen.

----------


## Teetante

> Ich kenne Angehörige und Patienten zur Genüge und weiß wie zum Teil un-/ irrational reagiert werden kann!

 Das ist ja auch alles richtig, aber denke dran, Du und auch ich haben eine andere Sicht der Dinge vom Berufsleben her.  
Und wenn man als Angehöriger Angst hat, dann muß man trotzdem nicht solche Sprüche loslassen. Zumal der Spruch "man wird heutzutage meistens wach" nicht unbedingt für die Angst eines Angehörigen spricht als vielmehr für einfach doofes Gerede.  
Grüße, TT

----------


## Sunflowers

Es wurde sogar gesagt " biste dir eigentlich sicher das du noch wach wirst" . Finde ich schlimm!

----------


## SabiMa

Hallo,
es sit normal Angst bzw. Panik zu haben, aber du must bedenken, dass es fuer deine Gesundheit das Beste ist. Viel Erfolg!!!

----------


## Maggie

Hi Kunterbunt, 
sei herzlich gegrüßt und fühle Dich wohl hier .-))) 
Also zu Deiner Angst muss ich sagen, dass das eigentlich aus meiner Sicht ganz normal ist.
Habe schon mehrere Op´s hinter mir und hatte auch jedesmal ziemliche Angst davor.
Komischerweise auch mehr vor der Narkose wie vor der eigentlichen Op. 
Bei meiner 2. Op 1984 da hatte ich solche Angst, dass ich auf dem Op Tisch noch geweint habe. Ich habe mich damals richtig reingesteigert und das war nicht gut für mich.
Habe mich allerdings in dem KKH auch nicht gut aufgehoben gefühlt. 
Wichtig ist, dass Du selber versuchst Dir die Angst zu nehmen, steigere Dich nicht rein. Denke daran dass heutzutage eine Narkose nichts Großes mehr ist, sag dem Narkose Arzt alles was wichtig ist. Wieviele Zigaretten, wieviel Alkohol und Tabletten Du nimmst.
Wenn Du irgendwelche Unverträglichkeiten hast, sag es. 
Versuche die Tage bis zur Op noch zu genießen, lass die Arbeit, Arbeit sein und beschäftige Dich mit etwas Schönem. 
Ich drücke Dir ganz fest die Daumen, dass Du Dir selber die Angst nehmen kannst und etwas mehr Vertrauen zu den Ärzten hast. 
Lieber Gruß Maggie

----------


## Kunterbunt

Erstmal vielen Dank für eure Beiträge. War heute bei meinem Frauenarzt und habe mit ihm noch mal ein ausfühliches Gespräch geführt.Mittlerweile bin ich über die OP und die Narkose so gut informiert, dass ich das Gefühl hab ich könnte beides auch selber durchführen. Spass bei Seite, aber meine Panik ist mittlerweile einer leichten Angst gewichen, die ich im Griff hab.Werde jetzt den Ratschlag vonmaffie befolgen und es mir einfach nur gut gehen lassen. Das mit dem ob ich überhaupt noch wach werd kam übrigens weder von meiner Familie oder Partner sondern von meinem Chef. Aber da sag ich jetzt mal nix zu. Mein Partner hat die ganze Zeit versucht zu ergründen woher die Panik kommt ohne zu begreifen dass er sie mit seiner nachfragerei noch verstärkt. Naja hab jetzt alles was mit der OP und der Narkose zusammenhängt zum Tabuthema erklärt. Hoffe das hilft. Schwanger bin ich laut meinem Frauenarzt auch nicht (sagt zumindest die Untersuchungen einschließlich Bluttest) so dass die Sorge auch weg ist. Werd euch wenn ich aus dem Krankenhaus bin berichten wie es mir weiter ergangen ist. Bis dann 
Ulrike

----------


## Kunterbunt

So jetzt hab ich die Op also fast zwei Wochen hinter mir und erhole mich langsam (zu langsam für meinen Geschmack). Jetzt im nachhinein muss ich über meine Panik selber lachen. War alles halb so wild. Mein Partner hat mich den Tag vorher und den morgen vor der OP so beschäftigt das ich gar keine Zeit zumNachdenken hatte. Kritisch wurde es nochmal mit der Schwester die mir die beiden Tabletten vorher gegeben hat. Die war halt nicht nur sehr unfreundlich sondern hat mich auchziemlich angemacht weil ich die Tabltten eben mit einem Schlückchen Wasser nehmen musste. Bin dann erst mal weggedämmert und im Op noch mal kurz dagewesen wei die irgendwie Probleme hattenmir den Zugang in die Hand zu legen. Aber dann kam auch schon der Doc und weg war ich. Ohne Probleme wieder wachgeworden und hatte nur Hunger. Hab aber leider nichts zu essen bekommen obwohl alle Ärzte dies erlaubt haben. Die Schwestern wollten aber nicht. Habs überlebt und mir dafür am nächsten tag mein Lieblingsessen mitbringen lassen. Noch mal vielen Dank für deinen Rat Maeggi, ich habs beherzigt. 
Gruss Ukrike

----------


## Maggie

Hi Kunterbunt, 
schön dass Du alles so gut überstanden hast und der Rest ist halt reine Zeitsache.
Der eine Körper steckt so ne Op besser weg als der andere. 
Aber merk Dir eins: Es geht bergauf :-))) 
Über manche Unfreundlichkeiten mancher Menschen sollte mn hinwegsehen, denn jeder hat mal nen schlechten Tag, was solls. 
Lieber Gruß und gute Besserung
Maggie

----------

